# Has anybody bought this Uber health insurance?



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

It is open enrollment season, anybody anybody???


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

It's just another health insurance clearinghouse. Nothing to do with Uber.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> It's just another health insurance clearinghouse. Nothing to do with Uber.


I thought it was one of our "perks" since 95% of Uber drivers earn less than the federal poverty level


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It is just another place to find a plan through the insurance market place and helps look for subsidies you qualify for just as if you'd gone to healthcare.gov. Uber doesn't offer their own health insurance plans through Stride... Not yet anyway until they feel like burning more cash.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Nah. I don't feel like getting quotes I can't afford followed up by endless calls, texts and emails for the next 6 months. Health insurance is fun like that.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Nah. I don't feel like getting quotes I can't afford followed up by endless calls, texts and emails for the next 6 months. Health insurance is fun like that.


I guess I'll just wait for Bernie or Elizabeth Warren to give me free health care


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I thought it was one of our "perks" since 95% of Uber drivers earn less than the federal poverty level


Most drivers qualify for Obamacare. It's great until you make too much and your health insurance costs more than your increased income.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberCare cured me of my Bonus Eruptus. True story.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Most drivers qualify for Obamacare. It's great until you make too much and your health insurance costs more than your increased income.


That's why I only drive 12 hours a week, I can't afford to make too much money!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

WNYuber said:


> It is open enrollment season, anybody anybody???
> 
> View attachment 378869


Before I became a senior citizen, I was on California's ACA exchange, worked beautifully for me. 
Now I'm on medicare advantage ( healthnet ) and works just fine.



TemptingFate said:


> Most drivers qualify for Obamacare. It's great until you make too much and your health insurance costs more than your increased income.


Well, if you take the standard deduction, you'll never "make too much"



WNYuber said:


> I guess I'll just wait for Bernie or Elizabeth Warren to give me free health care


You don't have to wait, Obama has already given it to you, it's called Obamacare. It works for guys like us, believe it or not. 
If you don't think you qualify, you are not doing your taxes correctly ( or you have some other job and make too much money or your state opted out and where the fed exchange is not that robust, it depends on your state.) In CA, I had many choices for the ACA, I went on health net silver plan, $132 per month, $500 deductible ( but not on routine visits )


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

why would you buy anything from uber, i dont even pick up their "free" snacks

im sure it says it costs $1 but when you get your bill itll be $1000

nothing these criminals do will benefit you period


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> why would you buy anything from uber, i dont even pick up their "free" snacks
> 
> im sure it says it costs $1 but when you get your bill itll be $1000
> 
> nothing these criminals do will benefit you period


You can't pick up their free snacks


----------

